# Brake line install



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone replaced the front brake line that goes under the engine over to the passenger side? 65 GTO It came all nice and bent already but its to hard to get it where it goes without pulling the motor. Actually its not nicely bent anymore. I messed that up trying to get it installed.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Pull both engine mount bolts , lift one side at a time to install the line . Make sure the 2 clips are holding in the frame good . Re-bend as needed .


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. You have to lift the engine up a bit. Much easier with the engine out of the bay, though!


----------

